# Help with identification



## FarmerJob (Sep 14, 2013)

My neighbor gave me this rototiller! It works great, this thing is a beast. As you can tell from the picture it has a terrible leak. I'm trying to find out what it is so I can start a search for the proper seals around the shafts. Neither of us can find any identifying marks.


----------



## Firefight-100 (Aug 28, 2021)

Measure the inside and outside diameter of the shaft and housing. Need to be accurate. Then go to a bearing jober, like Bearings Direct com and you can find the seals by size.


----------

